# why is my 2016 1.4 so much faster than my 2014????



## evilnotchback (Apr 4, 2016)

Is it possible that some late build 2016 Limiteds with the 1.4T got the new Cruze 1.4 T with more hp and tq?? i only ask this because the 2016 Limited i picked up last week is so much faster than my 2013 or 2014 1.4 T.. i can actually feel pressure between my back and the seat. lol. from a 50 roll it kills my old one. maybe a bad wastegate?? lol any ideas/


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

evilnotchback said:


> Is it possible that some late build 2016 Limiteds with the 1.4T got the new Cruze 1.4 T with more hp and tq?? i only ask this because the 2016 Limited i picked up last week is so much faster than my 2013 or 2014 1.4 T.. i can actually feel pressure between my back and the seat. lol. from a 50 roll it kills my old one. maybe a bad wastegate?? lol any ideas/


Take a picture of the engine bay and some close up shots of the engine particularly near the turbo, they have a different design that should be noticeable. (Right click open image in new tab to enlarge)

Old: LUJ 1.4L Turbo








New: LE2 1.4L Turbo


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I would think a look at the RPO letters on the 2016 Limited vs. the earlier models would tell the answer. If the engines are different, the RPO designations on the documentation would be different also.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Jim Frye said:


> I would think a look at the RPO letters on the 2016 Limited vs. the earlier models would tell the answer. If the engines are different, the RPO designations on the documentation would be different also.


This is another good way to make the distinction. The sticker in the glove box should have either LUW/LWE for the 1.8L naturally aspirated engine, LUJ/LUV for the first gen 1.4L turbo engine, or LE2 for the new redesigned 1.4L turbo.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

I know the new engine has direct injection & about 20 more Hp & tq


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

bostonboy said:


> I know the new engine has direct injection & about 20 more Hp & tq


The 2016 Limited uses the older engine design.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I haven't followed the Limited models, but is it possible that Chevy changed the transmission, or final drive, ratios for the Limited model?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Good questions Jim, but I think the answer is no change. This is based on the EPA numbers for the Limited versions. They're identical to the 2012-2015s.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Because they finally got the tuning right? 

A 2015 rental did feel a lot stronger than mine. Well, until it got hot outside.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I don't know ... the butt-dyno is usually pretty accurate a noticing slight changes in power and performance when the brain thinks it's there ... LOL
But … if this link works http://www.cars.com/go/compare/modelCompare.jsp?myids=14065,16474,17263

You’ll see a ’13, a ’16 Limited, and a ’16 Gen 2 side by side.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Maybe your 2014 had something wrong or adjusted incorrectly. My 2014 puts me back into the seat and pulls hard - as long at it doesn't have heat soak, and the humidity isn't too high. It has noticeably less response with high humidity, or when the intercooler hasn't had much air flow. I have seriously considered the FMIC.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

obermd said:


> The 2016 Limited uses the older engine design.


so the limited is not the new top model? I thought the new engine is the same 1.4 but w/ DI. I'm sure the over all engine is a redesign & tranny. 


2016 Chevrolet Cruze Features New Ecotec Engines


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

The Limited designation is used to differentiate the 2016 1st Generation model from the the 2016 2nd Generation model. Two completely different cars. Chevy seems to be using that label on other models also. As in "for a limited time only".


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The 1.4 installed in the 2016 Cruze Limited engine/transmission specifications published indicate no changes from prior years.

That being said, all manufacturers 'tweak' things a bit with each model year and the engine programming may have been touched up a bit.
Not necessarily to increase power/torque but possibly improving power production at a lower rpm.
This, naturally, would make the car feel more 'lively' for lack of a better term.

Compared to my 2012 eco, the 15's and 16's do feel more responsive at throttle 'tip in'......the moment you begin to move the pedal.
This would lead me to think that the percentage of throttle opening relative to pedal position, may have been either increased or a response delay to pedal command has been reduced.

All speculation but I have seen manufacturers do things like this in the past......tighten this a bit, reprogram that a bit.....like I said, 'tweaking'.

Rob


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

so the new cruze does not have a DI engine like in that link I provided? or new tranny? it is the same engine in my 2014 but a little tweaking like you guys stated above? I feel dumb sorry it's snowing again


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

bostonboy said:


> so the new cruze does not have a DI engine like in that link I provided? or new tranny? it is the same engine in my 2014 but a little tweaking like you guys stated above? I feel dumb sorry it's snowing again


Don't worry - it's confusing marketing BS. The 2016 Limited is a Gen 1 Cruze. The 2016 is a Gen 2 Cruze. This is going to cause confusion for years to come.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

bostonboy said:


> so the new cruze does not have a DI engine like in that link I provided? or new tranny? it is the same engine in my 2014 but a little tweaking like you guys stated above? I feel dumb sorry it's snowing again











This is the 2016 Cruze with the DI engine, not the old body style "Limited".


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

bostonboy said:


> so the new cruze does not have a DI engine like in that link I provided? or new tranny? it is the same engine in my 2014 but a little tweaking like you guys stated above? I feel dumb sorry it's snowing again


The 2016 Chevy Cruze Gen 2 has a all new 1.4 T with DI & all new trans.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

obermd said:


> Don't worry - it's confusing marketing BS. The 2016 Limited is a Gen 1 Cruze. The 2016 is a Gen 2 Cruze. This is going to cause confusion for years to come.


Very true. I think the limited is a way for GM to sell the remaining 2015 models as a "2016" so it's not technically a year old yet. They might have a bunch of stock left of the Gen I to get rid of. It might have also been due to delays in the Gen II production, not sure why the Gen II release has taken so long. Most other automakers have been selling their redesigned 2016 models since the start of fall 2015.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

so in 2016 there will be 2 diff 1.4 turbo engines in the cruze? If yes I feel for the part people looking up these cars too


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

chevrasaki said:


> Very true. I think the limited is a way for GM to sell the remaining 2015 models as a "2016" so it's not technically a year old yet. They might have a bunch of stock left of the Gen I to get rid of. It might have also been due to delays in the Gen II production, not sure why the Gen II release has taken so long. Most other automakers have been selling their redesigned 2016 models since the start of fall 2015.


The Malibu & Impala are available as limited as well but are usually rentals. So that will probably end up being the case with the Cruze as well.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

bostonboy said:


> so in 2016 there will be 2 diff 1.4 turbo engines in the cruze? If yes I feel for the part people looking up these cars too


In conclusion: GM will sell two different body styles of the Cruze labeled as a 2016 year model. The first body style is the "2016 Cruze Limited" (The old Gen I, looks like the 2015 model) This car will get the old 1.4L engine and old transmission. It's identical to the 2015 model. They're getting ready to start selling the "2016 Cruze" (This one is all new, looks completely different, its the Gen II) This car will not ever get the old 1.4L engine, it will only get the new 1.4L DI turbo and new redesigned transmission. You can only get the new engine in the new Cruze body and you can only get the old engine in the old Cruze Limited body. For some reason GM is selling both body styles in the year 2016.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

chevrasaki said:


> Very true. I think the limited is a way for GM to sell the remaining 2015 models as a "2016" so it's not technically a year old yet. They might have a bunch of stock left of the Gen I to get rid of. It might have also been due to delays in the Gen II production, not sure why the Gen II release has taken so long. Most other automakers have been selling their redesigned 2016 models since the start of fall 2015.


Each VIN is registered to a specific model year for emissions, safety and other regulatory requirements. The 2016 Limited Cruzen are actually registered as a 2016 model year car and not 2015. I suspect the issue Chevy had was getting their supply chains and production line converted over. The Gen 2 Cruze is sufficiently different from the Gen 1 that it needs new supply chain for parts.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

chevrasaki said:


> In conclusion: GM will sell two different body styles of the Cruze labeled as a 2016 year model. The first body style is the "2016 Cruze Limited" (The old Gen I, looks like the 2015 model) This car will get the old 1.4L engine and old transmission. It's identical to the 2015 model. They're getting ready to start selling the "2016 Cruze" (This one is all new, looks completely different, its the Gen II) This car will not ever get the old 1.4L engine, it will only get the new 1.4L DI turbo and new redesigned transmission. You can only get the new engine in the new Cruze body and you can only get the old engine in the old Cruze Limited body. For some reason GM is selling both body styles in the year 2016.


It will most likely be for 2017 also limited Cruze will be for fleet sales only.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

2013Cruze said:


> The Malibu & Impala are available as limited as well but are usually rentals. So that will probably end up being the case with the Cruze as well.


The 2016 Malibu limited is just the old 2015 malibu. The 2016 Malibu (non-limited?) has recently been released to dealers and is starting to sell. I think the limited badge is a fancy way of saying, "old model"


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

chevrasaki said:


> The 2016 Malibu limited is just the old 2015 malibu. The 2016 Malibu (non-limited?) has recently been released to dealers and is starting to sell. I think the limited badge is a fancy way of saying, "old model"


I had a 2016 Mailbu Limted as a rental just a couple months ago. They keep the old model design for fleet sales.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

obermd said:


> Each VIN is registered to a specific model year for emissions, safety and other regulatory requirements. The 2016 Limited Cruzen are actually registered as a 2016 model year car and not 2015. I suspect the issue Chevy had was getting their supply chains and production line converted over. The Gen 2 Cruze is sufficiently different from the Gen 1 that it needs new supply chain for parts.


Interesting, I understand it's not easy to re-tool and change over production for a new model especially when it involves so many new parts. But as an auto-maker it's part of the job description to refresh your stock every so often to keep up with competition.




2013Cruze said:


> I had a 2016 Mailbu Limted as a rental just a couple months ago. They keep the old model design for fleet sales.


For GM I suppose this makes a certain amount of sense (Or should I say cents) But for the rest of us, it just looks dumb.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

chevrasaki said:


> Interesting, I understand it's not easy to re-tool and change over production for a new model especially when it involves so many new parts. But as an auto-maker it's part of the job description to refresh your stock every so often to keep up with competition.


Don't forget Chevy also revamped the Volt and Malibu in 2016. I suspect they simply bit off too much for one model year.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

It would have been so much simpler for everyone if they had just designated the Gen 2 Cruze as a 2017 model and put it on sale in 2016. Other manufacturers have done this. Of course, it would have made it much more difficult to get rid of the 2016 "Limiteds" that they were still building. Of course sales of the 2016 Limited model dropped off pretty significantly anyway. February 2016 US sales were 12,998 and March 2016 US sales were 9,881. Even February 2016 was down from previous months.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

obermd said:


> Don't forget Chevy also revamped the Volt and Malibu in 2016. I suspect they simply bit off too much for one model year.


Haha, this is classic GM. Every other auto-maker is already 2 or three years ahead. Right now, GM is also trying to get the 2.8L Duramax out, the new Camaro base model 2.0 turbo, the racing Camaro 1LE, and their new electric vehicle, the bolt.

That is a lot of planning and effort.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

GM has released plenty of model year vehicles in the "previous year" such as the 2010 Camaro which was on sale in early to mid 2009. The 2017 Volt is already on sale now as well. There have been others by Cadillac, and former Pontiac, but why get into the weeds about too many particular model specifics? The point is ... they've done it before, and I'm sure will continue doing so when they pull their heads out of the bean-counter's arses


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

I really like the new design on the engine! Looks simpler and more contained. A few noticeable items are the location on the water pump and they went back to a screw on oil filter. Both improvements in my opinion.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I may be wrong, but hasn't the new model got an aluminum block as well as head?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Yup. And the manifold is built into the head to aid in warm up times. 

One question I have is what has been done to the water pump to make it more reliable? Cruze 01 mentioned that it was moved but what else?


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

money_man said:


> Yup. And the manifold is built into the head to aid in warm up times.
> 
> One question I have is what has been done to the water pump to make it more reliable? Cruze 01 mentioned that it was moved but what else?


It looks like an entirely different design, likely with completely different parts.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

chevrasaki said:


> It looks like an entirely different design, likely with completely different parts.


Hopefully the PCV system was reenvisioned entirely as well. Definitely one of the flaws of the first gen 1.4.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

money_man said:


> Yup. And the manifold is built into the head to aid in warm up times.
> 
> One question I have is what has been done to the water pump to make it more reliable? Cruze 01 mentioned that it was moved but what else?





chevrasaki said:


> It looks like an entirely different design, likely with completely different parts.


I think the flaw in the Gen 1 water pump was taking a design based on 190F temperatures and trying to run it at 230F. This is a significant change in operating temperature and puts a lot more stress on the mechanics and seals.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> I think the flaw in the Gen 1 water pump was taking a design based on 190F temperatures and trying to run it at 230F. This is a significant change in operating temperature and puts a lot more stress on the mechanics and seals.


And yet this didn't show up during the "4 million miles" of testing Chevy claimed when the Cruze was introduced.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> And yet this didn't show up during the "4 million miles" of testing Chevy claimed when the Cruze was introduced.


We know the NA Cruze is different. Any of our overseas (Korea or Holden) built Cruze owners want to chime in with the actual water temperatures? I suspect it will be around 90C vs. the 110C in North America.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

obermd said:


> We know the NA Cruze is different. Any of our overseas (Korea or Holden) built Cruze owners want to chime in with the actual water temperatures? I suspect it will be around 90C vs. the 110C in North America.


I have a diesel and my daughter has a 1.6T Hatchback SRI-V manual. The diesel runs at about 85C and the 1.6T runs at 105C. A friend of mine has a SRI-V automatic Hatch 1.6T with cat back and a BNR tune and it runs at 106C.

View attachment 189082


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> nd the 1.6T runs at 105C. A friend of mine has a SRI-V automatic Hatch 1.6T with cat back and a BNR tune and it runs at 106C.


1.6T is about the same as ours then. Generally in the 219-225F range.

I think it was just a crap design. I also suspect the belt tensioners may have had a role in their failure rate.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I noticed on the new motor the water pump appears to be just above the a/c compressor.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Jim Frye said:


> And yet this didn't show up during the "4 million miles" of testing Chevy claimed when the Cruze was introduced.


Some problems appear on wear-out. Others appear on thermal cycles. If I was in charge of testing, I'd have at least one car that went though repeated warmup/cooldown processes.


----------



## 2015cruzer (Dec 13, 2015)

the answer is simple, the new engine has more horsepower and torque. thread closed.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Except that it is literally the exact same engine


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Not the same engine.

Awfully similar though.
Although called a 1.4, still, and it is, but displacement was increased by almost 3 cu.in. (50cc)
Obviously aluminum replaced cast iron and the head is a complete redesign, along with D.I.

The PCV has been redesigned to a conventional (replaceable) valve install to the front of the head and, yes, the water pump appears to be at a different mount point.

Due to the high failure rate the new pump is probably the finest, most tested component on a car......I would not want to be the guy that signed off on the first design....he is likely still in the woodshed being beaten at half hour intervals.

Rob


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

2016 classic, the one talked about in this thread, is the exact engine that was in the 14. 

The new 2016, yeah, that's different. And this will continue to confuse people from here on out.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Robby said:


> Due to the high failure rate the new pump is probably the finest, most tested component on a car......I would not want to be the guy that signed off on the first design....he is likely still in the woodshed being beaten at half hour intervals.
> 
> Rob


This literally made me LOL!!


----------



## Hazlitt777 (Nov 2, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> The 2016 Chevy Cruze Gen 2 has a all new 1.4 T with DI & all new trans.


What is "DI?" Thank you.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Hazlitt777 said:


> What is "DI?" Thank you.


Direct injection. Squirts the fuel directly into the combustion chamber rather than your typical "port injection cars" that mix the fuel in with the air as it enters the cylinder when the intake valve goes down. Makes for a more efficient engine, helps control knock a bit more, and can add a bit of power as well.

Drawbacks are carbon build-up on intake valves on some engine designs that require cleaning.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Maybe we need to look at this from another angle. Maybe the 2016 Limited isn't that much more powerful, but the OP's 2014 is sick. Not sick enough to be obvious, but sick enough to be noticeably weaker. A bad turbo would easily do it. I remember one user reporting that their intercooler connection popped off. At first the car would fall flat on it's face, but a week's driving, the ECM mostly covered it up and it was completely driveable.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> 2016 classic, the one talked about in this thread, is the exact engine that was in the 14.
> 
> The new 2016, yeah, that's different. And this will continue to confuse people from here on out.


And evidently, it confused me as well.

The one that is really confusing me though, since I pulled the thread off track anyways is that the V2 Cruze engine is called a 1.4 but I cannot find any thing to support calling the base turbo engine in the new Malibu a 1.5.
I'm kinda thinkin that the 1.4 and 1.5 is the same engine labelled differently based on the chassis it is installed in????

I'll let you folks that like to research figure it out.

Rob


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Robby said:


> And evidently, it confused me as well.
> 
> The one that is really confusing me though, since I pulled the thread off track anyways is that the V2 Cruze engine is called a 1.4 but I cannot find any thing to support calling the base turbo engine in the new Malibu a 1.5.
> I'm kinda thinkin that the 1.4 and 1.5 is the same engine labelled differently based on the chassis it is installed in????
> ...


1.5 (LFV) - 74 bore x 86.6 stroke
1.4 (LE2) - 74 bore x 81.3 stroke.

"Stroker" version of the 1.4? Hahaha.

Guess that makes sense. More torque to compensate for the lag from what is probably a bigger turbo.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Oh nvmd. I'd thought that 1.5T was near 180 HP like Ford's, not 160. Probably the same turbo and everything then. I wonder why they didn't just put that in the Cruze and ignore the 1.4T. The mpg difference can't be all that much?


----------



## GeneralDriver (Aug 2, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> Oh nvmd. I'd thought that 1.5T was near 180 HP like Ford's, not 160. Probably the same turbo and everything then. I wonder why they didn't just put that in the Cruze and ignore the 1.4T. The mpg difference can't be all that much?


Why don't they just make the 1.8 a turbocharged engine? Without a turbo, that engine is such a pointless option. I bet, at least 85% of the people will opt for the turbo (and opted in the past few years).


----------

